# Punk Rock Rat



## Manuel Ammon (Feb 8, 2022)

Built an Punk Rock Rat, alias Proco Rat DIY kit from Musikding Germany. Wanted that Judas Priest style look. Look & Feel are perfect....


----------



## fig (Feb 8, 2022)

@Big Monk may have apprehension about using a pedal of that design, LOL!

Very Punk, very chic!


----------



## Matmosphere (Feb 8, 2022)

My toes hurt just looking at it!

Pretty rad though!!


----------



## jimilee (Feb 8, 2022)

As man, that’s superb looking.


----------



## Feral Feline (Feb 10, 2022)

You could rip it off your pedal board and use it to put a drunkard back in line if he/she starts messing around too much at a gig; 
Don’t ever stick your board in a carrying-case though, lest you get busted for posession of a concealed weapon… 
“You got a license for that thing, son?”

Great idea, brilliant execution.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Feb 10, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> You could rip it off your pedal board and use it to put a drunkard back in line if he/she starts messing around too much at a gig;
> Don’t ever stick your board in a carrying-case though, lest you get busted for posession of a concealed weapon…
> “You got a license for that thing, son?”
> 
> Great idea, brilliant execution.


Thanks Feral...


----------



## jimilee (Feb 10, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> You could rip it off your pedal board and use it to put a drunkard back in line if he/she starts messing around too much at a gig;
> Great idea, brilliant execution.


Damn drummers…


----------

